# Paph. sanderianum



## Tom-DE (Oct 8, 2021)

The petal length is 29.5 inches


----------



## MorandiWine (Oct 8, 2021)

So awesome!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 9, 2021)

Such pleasure to see it unfold right?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 9, 2021)

Whata beauty Tom


----------



## emydura (Oct 9, 2021)

That is magnificent Tom. Great clone.


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 9, 2021)

The most magnificant species in the genus.Always nice to see a blooming plant!!!


----------



## Guldal (Oct 9, 2021)

Gorgeous, Sandie!


----------



## Allen (Oct 9, 2021)

, my sandie is still a baby, I have been growing it since 2018. Hopefully I can see it bloom before I die.


----------



## lori.b (Oct 9, 2021)

This is my absolutely favourite orchid of all time and yours is spectacular. Congratulations!


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 9, 2021)

Thank you all.
Allen, hang in there! It took me over 10 years to bloom mine(from a 3" LS seedling).


----------



## Kate Boyce-Miles (Oct 9, 2021)

OMG! Wow! That is a superb sanderianum!


----------



## Karp60 (Oct 10, 2021)

Well done!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 10, 2021)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 10, 2021)

Wow…
Such a treat to see one in bloom.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 11, 2021)

Wow, this one is gorgeous and it's petal lenght 29,5" ~ 75 cm is amazing.  Congrats.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 18, 2021)

Thank you all.



GuRu said:


> Wow, this one is gorgeous and it's petal lenght 29,5" ~ 75 cm is amazing.  Congrats.


Thanks...The petals have grown a little bit more since I posted the photos. The petal length was 30.25" long before I left for Spain.


----------



## NEslipper (Oct 23, 2021)

Amazing, this is one species I still want to flower. You seem to have the culture down, congrats!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 25, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> Thanks...The petals have grown a little bit more since I posted the photos. The petal length was 30.25" long before I left for Spain.


Please take a vdo if you can?


----------



## Stone (Oct 25, 2021)

Magnificent! Did you grow it from a seedling? How old?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 27, 2021)

Stone said:


> Magnificent! Did you grow it from a seedling? How old?


I bought a seedling(~3" LS) straight out of a flask from Parkside Orchids in 2003 and it cost me $150 back then(I must have really wanted one...)it took me over 10 years to bloom it and this is the 4th time it bloomed. The cross was made by a reputable Taiwanese breeder, parentage is "In-Charm" X "Shin-Yi" SM/TPS


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 27, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Please take a vdo if you can?


For what? That is not going to happen even if I can...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 27, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> For what? That is not going to happen even if I can...


To appreciate the long petals of course.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 27, 2021)

Tom- will you use the pollen for breeding?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice. You are in an exclusive club.


----------



## gego (Oct 27, 2021)

Very well done...congrats..


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 28, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Tom- will you use the pollen for breeding?


A few years ago on this forum, I had offered pollen to anyone in the U.S. for breeding, but for the species only, not a hybrid. In return, I wanted a couple of seedlings...
I tried to have a division with an old-growth a couple of years ago, which turned out to be a failure...I might try selfing in the future if the plant gets stronger and I still have an interest in orchids.


----------

